# cutaneous horn removal



## heatherwinters

I would like help coding an office procedure.  A patient was seen for e&m, the doctor also removed a cutaneous horn from the patient's nose with scissors.  I am billing a 99214, modifier 25, and then the lesion removal.  Would I code the cutaneous horn removal as a 11200 or use a destruction code like 17110?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## knic8867

heatherwinters said:


> I would like help coding an office procedure.  A patient was seen for e&m, the doctor also removed a cutaneous horn from the patient's nose with scissors.  I am billing a 99214, modifier 25, and then the lesion removal.  Would I code the cutaneous horn removal as a 11200 or use a destruction code like 17110?  Thank you for your help.



Hi Heather,
We usually code it as a 17110 because the 11200 code is specific to skin tag removal only. a cutaneous horn is a benign lesion, but not a skin tag.

Karen Nichelson,CPC
8 years family practice
4 years dermatology


----------



## heatherwinters

*Thank You*

Thank you for your help


----------

